# XT Scheibenbremse Set BR-M785 schwarz, Modell 2012, incl. viel Zubehör, neuwert.



## retorix (22. April 2012)

XT Scheibenbremse BR-M785 Kpl.-Set, schwarz
incl. Zubehör und zusätzlich ein Paar neuer XTR ICE-Tec Bremsbeläge

Bremsen wurden unter 100 km gefahren und sind daher absolut neuwertig!
Absolute 1-Finger-Nose-Wheele-Bremse! Brachial!

Alles dabei für die Erstmontage:

    kpl. Set für vorne und hinten (befüllt) - (199,- EUR)
    vorne mit (teurem) Sintermetallbelag!
    kpl. Zübehör (siehe Bild) und Original-Dokumentation
    Original-Shimano Entlüftungsset (4,90 EUR)
    Ein nicht angebrochenes Fläschchen Original Shimano Bremsflüssigkeit (9,90 EUR)
    Ein unbenutztes zusäzliches Paar XTR ICE-Tec Bremsbeläge (25,-)

Zum fairen Sofortkauf - wer zuerst kommt ...

Versand garantiert am gleichen oder am nächsten Werktag! Risikolos durch PayPal.

ICE-Tec Bremsscheibe (1800 mm, 6-Loch) in anderer Auktion.


Anmerkung: Sofern die Leitungen für Dein Rad zu kurz sind, wird nur eine neue Leitung (13,95 EUR für 1,7 m) benötigt - meine hintere kann man ja dann für vorne nehmen!

FRAGEN BITTE ÜBER EBAY!!!


----------



## ghostracer (1. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mal ne fette Bremsscheibe :-O 
1,8 Meter im Durchmesser...krass, da glaub ich gerne dass die brachial ist ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

